# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  فِراقُ رَمَضَانْ

## مايقومابي

*
فِراقُ رَمَضَانْ



ياخير من نزلَ النفوسَ أراحلُ
بالأمسِ جئتَ فكيفَ كيفَ سترحلُ


بكتِ القلوبُ على وداعك حرقةً
كيف العيونُ إذا رحلتَ ستفعلُ


من للقلوبِ يضمها في حزنها
من للنفوس لجرحها سيعلِّّلُ


ما بال شهر الصومِ يمضي مسرعاً
وشهورُ باقي العام كم تتمهّلُ


عشنا انتظارك في الشهورِ بلوعةٍ
فنزلتَ فينا زائراً يتعجّلُ


ها قد رحلت أيا حبيبُ، وعمرنا
يمضي ومن يدري أَأَنتَ ستقبلُ


فعساكَ ربي قد قبلت صيامنا
وعساكَ كُلَّ قيامنا تتقبَّلُ


يا ليلة القدر المعظَّمِ أجرها
هل إسمنا في الفائزينَ مسجّلُ؟


كم قائمٍ كم راكعٍ كم ساجدٍ
قد كانَ يدعو الله بل يتوسلُ


أعتقْ رقاباً قد أتتكَ يزيدُها
شوقاً إليكَ فؤادُها المتوكِّلُ


فاضت دموعُ العين من أحداقها
وجرت على كفِّ الدُّعاءِ تُبلِّلُ


يامن تحبُّ العفو جئتُكَ مذنباً
هلا عفوتَ فما سواكَ سأسألُ


هلاّ غفرتَ ذنوبنا في سابقٍ
وجعلتنا في لاحقٍ لا نفعلُ


يا سعدنا إن كانَ ذاكَ محقّقاً
يا ويلنا إن لم نفزْ أو نُغسَلُ


بكت المساجدُ تشتكي عُمَّارها
كم قَلَّ فيها قارئٌ ومُرتِّلُ


هذي صلاةُ الفجرِ تحزنُ حينما
لم يبقَ فيها الصفُّ إلا الأولُ


هذا قيامُ اللِّيلِ يشكو صَحْبَهُ
أضحى وحيداً دونهم يتململُ


كم من فقيرٍ قد بكى متعففاً
مَنْ بعدَ شهر الخير عنهم يسألُ؟


يامن عبدتم ربكم في شهركم
حتى العبادةَ بالقَبولِ تُكَلَّلُ


لا تهجروا فعلَ العبادةِ بعدَه
فلعلَّ ربي ما عبدتم يقبلُ


يامن أتى رمضانُ فيكَ مطهِّراً
للنَّفسِ حتى حالها يتبدَّلُ


يمحو الذُّنوبَ عن التقيِّ إذا دعا
ويزيدُ أجرَ المحسنينَ ويُجزِلُ


هل كنتَ تغفلُ عن عظيمِ مرادِه
أم معرضاً عن فضلِه تتغافلُ


إن كنتَ تغفلُ فانتبهْ واظفرْ به
أما التغافلُ شأنُ من لا يعقِلُ


فالله يُمهلُ إنْ أرادَ لحكمةٍ
لكنَّه ،ياصاحبي، لا يُهمِلُ


إن كانَ هذا العامَ أعطى مهلةً
هل يا تُرى في كُلِّ عامٍ يُمهِلُ؟


لا يستوي من كان يعملُ مخلصاً
هوَ والذي في شهره لا يعملُ


رمضانُ لا تمضي وفينا غافلٌ
ما كان يرجو الله أو يتذلَّلُ


حتى يعودَ لربه متضرِّعاً
فهو الرحيمُ المنعمُ المُتفضّلُ


وهو العفوُّ لمن سيأتي نادماً
عن ذنبهِ في كلِّ عفوٍ يأملُ


رمضانُ لا أدري أعمري ينقضي
في قادم الأيامِ أم نتقابلُ!!


فالقلبُ غايةَ سعدِهِ سيعيشُها
والعين في لقياكَ سوف أُكحِّلُ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يا ساحر يارائع
رمضانُ لا أدري أعمري ينقضي
في قادم الأيامِ أم نتقابلُ!!


فالقلبُ غايةَ سعدِهِ سيعيشُها
والعين في لقياكَ سوف أُكحِّلُ
*

----------


## بحاري

*شهر الصيام لقد كرُمت نزيلا.....ونويت من بعد المقام رحيلا

وأقمت فينا ناصحا ومؤدبا.....وشفيت منّا بالفؤاد غليلا

نبكيك يا شهر الصيام بأدمع.....تجري فتحكي في الخدود سيولا

أسفا على الأنس الذي عوّدتنا.....وصنيعِ فعلٍ لا يزال جميلا

شهر الأمانة والصيانة والتقى.....والفوز فيه لمن أراد قبولا

تبكي المساجد حسرة وتأسفا.....إذ عُطّلت من أُنسه تعطيلا

فيه الجِنان تفتّحت لقدومه.....وتزيّنت ولدانها تحفيلا

وتفيأت أشجارها بظلالها.....وقطوفها قد ذللت تذليلا

والحور للصوّام يشتقن اللقى.....والوصل والتقريب والتعجيلا

والنار يغلق بابها من أجله.....إذ زاده رب العلا تبجيلا

والمارد الشيطان فيه قد غدا.....عن صائميه مصفدا مغلولا

طوبى لمن قد صح فيه صيامه.....ودعا المهيمن بكرة وأصيلا

وبليله قد قام يختم ورده.....متبتلا لإلهه تبتيلا

يرتاح فيه إلى الخطاب وقد غدا.....يتلو الكتاب مرتلا ترتيلا

يبكي لفرقة شهره أسفاً على.....تقصيره إذ لم ينل تحصيلا

شهر يفوق على الشهور بليلة.....عن ألف شهر فُضّلت تفضيلا

هي ليلة مستغنم أوقاتها.....وتنزلت أملاكها تنزيلا

يا فوز عبد قد رآها مرة.....في عمره إذ أدرك المأمولا

من قامها يغفر له ما قد مضى.....من ذنبه وينال فيها السؤلا

فاجهد عساك تنالها فيما بقى.....بالجد واحذر أن تكون غفولا

واسأل إلهك برّه ونواله.....يعطيك فضلا من لدنه جزيلا
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*صح لسانكم.....
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان القادم وأعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ...
                        	*

----------


## looly

*تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وابلغكم رمضان القادم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بارك الله فيك الاخ مايقو 
وربنا يعظم الاجر ..
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*رمضان أيها الضيف تمهل .. كيف ترحل ؟؟
والحنايا مثقلات .. والمطايا تترجل !
كيف ترحل ؟؟
هل عتقنا ؟ أم بقينا في المعاصي نتكبل ؟؟
أيها الشهر تمهل  ..
خد فؤادي حيث سرت فحنيني يتنقل ..
أي فوز غير فوزك ؟؟
والأماني حين نقبل ..

اللهم بلغنا رمضان أعواماً عديدة وأزمنة مديدة .. وتقبل منا صيامنا ..
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*تسلمو يا صفوه وربنا يعيده علينا ونحنا تامين وسالمين
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*بارك الله فيكم وربنا يبلغنا رمضاب القادم ويقدرنا على صيام الستوت
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ما يقومابي:-
ما نجيكم تكوركو لينا
نجيكم تكوركو
*

----------

